# New Pup - Sam



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

I got a new Drahthaar pup last week. This little guy seems much calmer than my 6 year old DD. He's a little handful, as they all are at this age, but I'm having fun. The cold doesn't seem to bother him. He is 6 lbs heavier that my now 80lb male was at the same age. We already started doing some 'fun' training , yesterday we ran a short dead pheasant drag, getting him to come with the whistle in the backyard, and chase the tennis ball.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wes,

Thanks for sharing and good luck!

Mike


----------



## Dooger73 (Jul 19, 2005)

He's beautiful Wes. What kennel/breeding did he come from?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Mike, that's not Idaaaaaahhhhhooooo, it's Spudakastan.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Great looking pup!


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

gorgeous! Where from?


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

He is from the "S" litter vom Moorehaus in Georgia. His mother is Ilka vom Moorehaus and his sire is Darko vom Willowrock.

Hopefully it'll warm up some this weekend so we can get out for a walk.

Wes


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome!! I love that pic!


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

That is one serious cool looking puppy. Good luck with him.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Very nice looking puppy.

Is there a name for that color phase? I haven't seen alot of Black/ grey DD. Very cool.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments! I'll probably be asking for info from thew more experienced trainers here as I go through the training process again.

The black ones with the are called schwarzshimmel. There are three colors allowed: brown and gray, (braunshimmel) black and gray,(schwarzshimmel) and brown with and without white breast spots(braun).

Here's a link to the breed organization, the VDD/GNA: http://www.vdd-gna.org/

Here is a pic of my braunshimmel male with the pup. They are related, and the pup has a littermate that looks exactly like my older male when he was that age:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks for the info, you learn something new every day.

Your older dog doesn't have much of a beard, is that something to do with the line, or does it very from dog to dog within a litter?

Iv'e always been a retriever/ lab guy but the wirehair breeds have always interested me. Someday I will have one...


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Browndog,
Some are real furry and some are slick. Here's a picture of my big dog's littermate as a pup:









As you can see there are variations within each litter. They are a great breed of dogs.

Wes


----------



## royy2 (Sep 10, 2006)

Mine's a bit on the "bushy" side. The Drahts are hunting machines. I'll never own another dog.










[/img]


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wes said:


> Here's a link to the breed organization, the VDD/GNA: http://www.vdd-gna.org/


Thanks for the website! Those are some sweet looking dogs!

I especially loved this photo:


----------

